# Wi-Fi problems after Cyanogenmod 7.1



## sadssandiford (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi All, Ive just updated my Touchpad with Cyanogenmod 7.1 using instructions from Lilliputing!!

Everything worked as it should, Wifi and Market worked fine as I included gApps on initial update.

The problem is that I couldnt get Google maps so using Lilliputting advice I used the following;

update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-marketfix-Flemmard.zip

Now my Wifi doesnt work correctly!!

It either;

Fails by saying "SORRY! Activity Wi-Fi settings (in application settings) is not responding - Force Close or Wait"

or

It turns on, says connecting after seeing my router, then scanning, then disconnected, then just keeps repeating!!

Ive used WebOS Doctor to renew the Hp Touchpad and then loaded the whole Cyanogenmod 7.1 again and it does the same! In fact using WebOS Doctor leaves the Android files as they were!!

Helpl Please!! :sad3:


----------



## KevinL (Jun 10, 2011)

There are more then a few threads in this forum explaining the fix for this issue


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

There is no actual "fix", there's a workaround that you need to run every time your device wakes from sleep.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> There is no actual "fix", there's a workaround that you need to run every time your device wakes from sleep.


idk. someone suggested to change router channel from 11 to like 4 or 5 and i did that and, maybe its a coincidence, but i can boot webos and back to android, and I've done it like 15x and every single time is auto connects with no problem whatsoever. i can turn wifi off and on in android and it auto connects without a hitch.

probably just a coincidence.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, there's more to it than that. Clearly some sort of bug, that's all.

Also there are only three 2.4 Ghz wifi channels that don't overlap, 1, 6, and 11. If you choose any of the others you will overlap and hurt your connection as well as those around you. Both 4 and 5 overlap with 1 and 6.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You shouldn't change your channels blindfolded. See this link for help with that: http://androidforums.com/hp-touchpad/429699-wifi-channel-optimizing.html


----------

